# Renault Zoe 40 DTC33ed13 - circuit open



## K1ck09 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello Guys,

I have a Renault Zoe 40 that the battery pack got water damaged. Long story short, after replacing some cell tap fuses and repairing some terminals, I got the car running. The BMS showed one error: Cell voltage below threshold, I identified one cell that was 0,2 V below the others, so I balanced it and the error disappeared. The car would run just fine with this error, just no regen. Went for a drive and after 10 km, I got another error, power limited, no regen. I checked the BMS and this error appeared:
** DTC33ed13 (P3ed13) **
circuit open

I cannot find a broken cable or fuse, all the voltage is getting to the BMS and every cable. Does anyone got any idea what can be the problem?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

How did you replace the cell tap fuses, exactly?


----------



## K1ck09 (Jul 3, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> How did you replace the cell tap fuses, exactly?


Bought the new fuses, got the old ones out and soldered the new ones in. I had to remove the battery modules out and disassemble the fuses taps holder before, it's easy if you know where is the lock for the holders.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe a cold solder joint or an open trace if you pulled the old soldered terminal out forcefully?


----------



## K1ck09 (Jul 3, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> Maybe a cold solder joint or an open trace if you pulled the old soldered terminal out forcefully?


I cut the old fuse out. The cell tap doesn't have any trace, just a cable coming in with a terminal at the end, after that, is the fuse holder and the fuse and next to that is a terminal end that touches the cell positive terminal. But anyways I checked every fuse yesterday and all the fuses are ok and the no cold solder join since I get the cell voltage on the BMS wiring and the BMS can identify the cell voltage of all the cells.


----------

